# Rest in Peace, Michael Steinberg



## Chi_townPhilly

I recently discovered from my friends at the Metropolitan Opera Message Board (sorry, you have to be an "Opera News" subscriber or Met Opera Guild member to access that forum) that music commentator and former Program Annotator for the Boston Symphony Orchestra & San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, *Michael Steinberg*, has died, aged 80.

Around these parts, he's most familiar for his collation of program notes, revised and expanded, and rendered into book form, most notably The Symphony and The Concerto.

He is survived by grateful listeners from all over, who've benefitted from his recollections and analyses. Bravo, Mr. Steinberg, bravo...


----------

